# Cool example of why gear doesn't matter



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 9, 2014)

This is a nice video of making images with a really cheap camera and post processing those images in a smartphone ... its a nice example of why gear doesn't matter ... but it does not help my GAS problem, coz I still want better cameras and lenses ;D
Pro Tog, Cheap Camera Challenge (Benjamin Von Wong)


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 9, 2014)

Heck man, this illustrates that every shoot presents untold amounts of unexpected problems and you just gotta be ready to work with/around those problems. Loved it! The photographer has a good and cheerful attitude and that helps everyone else keep going. Better equipment does produce better quality but more than anything it merely makes getting the shot EASIER. Better equipment doesn't replace the photographer or their vision.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 10, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Heck man, this illustrates that every shoot presents untold amounts of unexpected problems and you just gotta be ready to work with/around those problems. Loved it! The photographer has a good and cheerful attitude and that helps everyone else keep going. Better equipment does produce better quality but more than anything it merely makes getting the shot EASIER. Better equipment doesn't replace the photographer or their vision.


True the photographer was very cheerful with great attitude.


----------

